# Ankona Cayenne Lowcountry Build



## Chief_Powell (Feb 17, 2011)

Just sent Mel my deposit for a new Cayenne. Mel was great to work with and I can't wait to see it. It'll be pretty loaded with options. Trolling motor, trim tabs, coffin box, livewell, 60 etec, stereo. I'll start pics as soon as Mel starts sending them. Can't wait to be part of the loyal following and Ankona Family. Mel thinks we'll be sea trialing in early May.

Lowcountry Native
Cayenne on the way
27xs Onlsow Bay coming in March


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome to the Ankona fam!!


----------



## Buck_powell (Feb 23, 2012)

Hmmm ding dong. I'm Finna get one of them cayennes and get all up in them creeks. I'm gonna slay so many reds cuz I'ma put a bunch of redfish bumper stickers on the bottom of the boat so it looks like a big ol school of pups... But it ain't.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> Hmmm ding dong. I'm Finna get one of them cayennes and get all up in them creeks. I'm gonna slay so many reds cuz I'ma put a bunch of redfish bumper stickers on the bottom of the boat so it looks like a big ol school of pups... But it ain't.



TROLL.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

> Hmmm ding dong. I'm Finna get one of them cayennes and get all up in them creeks. I'm gonna slay so many reds cuz I'ma put a bunch of redfish bumper stickers on the bottom of the boat so it looks like a big ol school of pups... But it ain't.


Somebody is bored ^ :


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

> Welcome to the Ankona fam!!


And welcome to the Ankona forum!!


----------



## Chief_Powell (Feb 17, 2011)

That Idiot Troll is my oldest son being a Smart-*ss. He thinks he's gonna fish this year in SC. He's not gonna have very much time to fish. He's swimmig for South Carolina starting this fall. I might let him use it a few times this summer??? Might is the key word. His comments were a WEAK attempt using what he thinks is Lowcountry Gullah !! Ya'll take care,,, and bust his chops all you can!!

Keeefus
Lowcountry Native
Ankona Cayenne coming this May!! It's mine Buckley.. All mine ;D


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I refused a full scholarship for college swimming and went with an academic instead. I needed a life and was not going to the Olympics.


----------



## Chief_Powell (Feb 17, 2011)

I hope he enjoys swimming in College. Buck has always been competitive and likes a challenge. He would much rather "hunt" redfish and trout than troll deepwater waiting for something to happen. 
I'm sure you had a great time in college after all of those years in the pool. I know a lot of NCAA atheletes and I don't know anyone that said they wish they didn't compete. 
Now back to the important stuff.... Can't wait to see the Ankona.

Keeefus
Lowcountry Native


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Welcome to the Ankona fam!!
> 
> 
> And welcome to the Ankona forum!!



Don't hate....lol It was mostly gheenoe's for a while.... lol Seems like a shift of power is happening, though. 





Welcome to the Fam, keeefus!


Is that even a name? lol


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

No offense to you Ankona guys.. Great skiff for the price. But in my honest opinion this is Microskiff.com not Ankona.com   ;D


> > Welcome to the Ankona fam!!
> 
> 
> And welcome to the Ankona forum!!


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

all you have to do is order you one [ankona] and you too can fit in. we did ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

> > Welcome to the Ankona fam!!
> 
> 
> And welcome to the Ankona forum!!



I agree, but it is what it is! No one else is close to producing a line of skiffs that perform very well and are priced well. I guess some don't realize that the Economy is in the crapper and you are LUCKY to even own a skiff.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > > Welcome to the Ankona fam!!
> >
> >
> > And welcome to the Ankona forum!!
> ...


This is soo true
But, cant be afraid of change, except when a president announces it lol
I you go back to page 5 or anywhere around there in the bragging section its ALL gheenoes


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It's not like we have a newsletter telling people to buy an Ankona and come post about it. 

And Eric, no need to tell him to order one. That's the same kid who had Mel build him an SUV and then backed out last minute. I heard he did the same with another boat builder? Who knows...




> No offense to you Ankona guys.. Great skiff for the price. But in my honest opinion this is Microskiff.com not Ankona.com   ;D
> 
> 
> > > Welcome to the Ankona fam!!
> ...


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> Just sent Mel my deposit for a new Cayenne.  Mel was great to work with and I can't wait to see it.  It'll be pretty loaded with options.  Trolling motor, trim tabs, coffin box, livewell, 60 etec, stereo.  I'll start pics as soon as Mel starts sending them.  Can't wait to be part of the loyal following and Ankona Family.  Mel thinks we'll be sea trialing in early May.
> 
> Lowcountry Native
> Cayenne on the way
> 27xs Onlsow Bay coming in March



Congrats, I really like what I have seen of the Cayenne. It's my favorite Ankona to date. I like that soon to be delivered Onslow Bay in your sig line even better. You have good taste in boats...and deep pockets.


----------



## Chief_Powell (Feb 17, 2011)

Paul, thanks for the compliment. I wish the pocket were deep!! I had to do a bunch of selling to make these two deals happen. I really needed a small boat for the creeks and just couldn't see spending 30k-plus on one of the popular flats boats on the market. I looked at a couple of 17' boats that were north of 50k and just lost interest in all of the brands out there. 
I heard about this site and started reading all I could and found Ankona seemed to have a loyal following. Mel is a normal guy and a pleasure to work with. When its all said and done this boat should do everything I need it to and be less than 1/2 of the cost of the big boys. And I don't think I'll see too many of them in my area for a while which is kinda nice when we're at the sandbar on the weekends.

Keefus (Lowcountry for Keith)
Lowcountry Native


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Congrats on the Cayenne and the Onslow Bay. I have a Copperhead on order and live a couple of miles from the Onslow Bay plant (went to high school with Brad and Jeff who own/work there). I like your taste in boats...

Pete


----------



## Chief_Powell (Feb 17, 2011)

Yep,, Brad is a very good friend. He and Mel are definately my kind of builders and the knida of folks I like to be around and do business with. I've had a lot of boats in my 46 years and the Onlsow Bay CC is the best I've ever had or been on. I'm hoping the Ankona is along those lines. It's amazing to see the quality difference in production boats vs custom boats. I'll love showing these types of boats to others....They always seemed to be "enlightend' after the ride. Take care.

Keefus


----------



## Chief_Powell (Feb 17, 2011)

Spoke with Mel today and the "Lowcountry Native" will be completed next week. Can't wait... I'll post some pics of the Ankona and Onslow Bay next week.

Keeefus
Lowcountry Native


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't wait to see the pics, I know you're pumped!!


----------



## bbtexas (Oct 22, 2012)

must be busy fishing....


----------



## Chief_Powell (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry for not posting for so long. We fished a lot of SKA events this year and had a succesful season. I finally got to fish the Cayenne over the Thanksgiving break with my oldest son Buckley. Turns out he's a pretty good fisherman and great on the platform... He poled my old ass around for a few hours and did a great job.
The Cayenne has been an incredible boat.. The weight, draft and performance has exceeded my expectations by a long shot. The ride across the large bays was much drier and pleasant than I thought it would be. We used the tabs on a long ride in a white-capped sound for almost an hour and I didn't get a spray or splash the entire time @ about 22mph.
The layout is perfect and the addition of the coffin box is the best idea Mel had. I had a big E-tec (250) in a different boat and didn't care for it... The 60 E-tec is a different story... It's the only engine I would consider for the Cayeene. It's fast, respnsive and quiet. Mel did a great job on prop selection with the 4 blade. The boat tops out at 39mph with 2 men and gear (fells like 60mph) and has 0 bad habits at high speed.
The only thing that I would change on the boat is to use gas shocks instead of springs on the rear hatches. The springs require both hands to close the hatch (I know... I'm being a little bitch)
To my good friend Mr. Mel.... Thank you and the crew for building such a fine product.. I couldn't be happier .

Keefus Powell
Lowcountry Native


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

i have the same complaint on my native,,i hate that damn spring!!!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Lowcountry which prop exactly are u running?


----------



## Chief_Powell (Feb 17, 2011)

I think its a renegade??? 4 blade 17p .. Mel would know, if you wanted to give him a shout.

Keeefus


----------



## bbtexas (Oct 22, 2012)

Any pics of the rig?


----------

